# nProtect GameGuard crashing



## smellycorpse (Jun 6, 2007)

all of the free mmorpg's i have downloaded that use nprotect gameguard are crashing after giving this message:

---------------------------
GameGuard.des - Application Error
---------------------------
The instruction at "0x458c3be8" referenced memory at "0x5f05001e". The memory could not be "read". 

Click on OK to terminate the program
---------------------------
OK 
---------------------------

help??


----------

